# Kristoff Maduro Ligero



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I believe this is a new blend..70% Ligero maduro..It was fantastic..I love the regular Maduro..this one is definately bolder in flavor..Very Dark Chocolate and Spice...No smoking pics this time...too dark on my porch...but wanted to give you guys a peek at this bad boy..
Rob


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing and dig your ashtray


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

nice. Ive never had a kristoff before.

Ill stick that on my wishlist cuz Ive never seen it around here


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looks like a very solid stick.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome Rob, thanks for sharing! They really look... dare I say... scrumptious 

CD


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great before pics...nice tray too


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks very tasty


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dam that looks good!!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good enough to eat...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That stick looks tasty! That wrapper looks flawless!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks very tasty.


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:dribble:gonna have to look for one of those it looks yummy


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Never heard of it, but it realy looks like an awesome smoke!! I love that deep dark wrapper!! :eeek:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks very good. Will definately be looking for these.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats the first i have seen of that cigar, thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

zachattack 843 said:


> nice. Ive never had a kristoff before.
> 
> Ill stick that on my wishlist cuz Ive never seen it around here


Try 
Tinder Box Broadway at the Beach Colonial Mall Myrtle Beach SC29572

843-444-5690


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Try
> Tinder Box Broadway at the Beach Colonial Mall Myrtle Beach SC29572
> 
> 843-444-5690


Thanks


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice looking stick


----------



## Akaike (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice pics....nice cigar


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

these cigars are huge in the northeast.
had one. i'm not impressed. like i said the B&M CAN'T KEEP ENOUGH OF THEM


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great, makes you want to take bite out of it.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

mdj65 said:


> Looks great, makes you want to take bite out of it.


I tell you..It's like the regular maduro on Steriods...LOL


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man it looks tasty!!!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

Maduro Ligero. Now that's right up my alley. I wonder if I can get these here on Ohio.


----------

